

History of the world in 100 seconds  - sonabinu
http://vimeo.com/19088241

======
anactofgod
Or,rather...

"History of the World According to Western Civilization-centric Source
Documentation."

Still, pretty cool.

------
scott_meade
"A history of the half of the world with recorded events in 100 seconds."

